# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Hercules Dj Console Mk4

## kostas_a22

*Καλησπέρα.
Μου έφεραν για επισκευή αυτή την κονσόλα --->
 Hercules Dj Console Mk4.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω το σχηματικό διάγραμμα της κονσόλας;
Έχει βρεθεί η βλάβη αλλά τα στοιχεία του χαλασμένου εξαρτήματος δεν είναι ορατά.
Ευχαριστώ..

*

----------

